# Is there a standard for stage markings?



## jcfalc01 (Jun 16, 2010)

We are in the process of restoring our stage surface at our High School and a couple of my crew have suggested that we consider painting some standard small marks on the stage (i.e., center line, rag line, mid-stage line). My question: Is there any standard plot we should be following? The stage is used for theatre, orchestra, choir, and dance.

Thanks!


----------



## fredthe (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm not sure there's a standard, but center line and proscenium line can be useful, as long as they are done accurately.

One thing I've seen done is to actually cut the lines into the stage, using a shallow cut with a circular saw. Nice, permanent mark, but only visible if you're looking for it. It's also easy to hook a tape measure into


----------



## ajb (Jun 16, 2010)

What kind of surface do/will you have? Will it be painted ever/often?

The marks you need depend on the marks you need  . You might consider placing marks along the edge of the stage for center, quarter, and (if the stage is wide enough) eighth lines. It's not uncommon to place small lights pointing upstage at each of these points so performers can see where they are in the dark. Depending on the depth of the stage consider repeating those marks midway upstage, and definitely on the back wall. If you have these points, you can easily run a tape measure from Us to DS and layout other lines from SL to SR as needed. 

I would avoid cutting a groove in the stage, generally, but what you can do is drill a hole and insert a piece of steel rod, then you can use a magnet to locate your marks even if they've been painted over.


----------



## MarshallPope (Jun 16, 2010)

The only permanent markings that we have are a series of numbers across the front of the stage, going out in both directions from the center. These are very useful for us, but it really depends on the type of shows that you do and what you need. We sometimes use blue spike tape to mark flown drop lines for specific shows.


----------



## jcfalc01 (Jun 16, 2010)

Our stage is hardwood planking and likely will be repainted every two to four years. We typically use spike tape but we seem to have to respike often; so a slightly more permanent solution is what we are thinking.

Thanks for all the suggestions thus far. I really like the metal inserts idea!


----------



## Footer (Jun 16, 2010)

My only real trick is to drive a nail USC and cut a small notch DSC. Put the chalkline on the nail, put the other end in the notch, snap, and you are good to go.

sent from my HTC Incredible


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jun 18, 2010)

What I generally like to see is Center and Quarter line marks at the proscenium line. I also like to see center stage and up stage center marks but don't need quarter marks there. The stages I worked on that had hardwood had these marks permanently installed by cutting out a notch and filling them with colored acryllic pieces that were glued into the stage.


----------



## venuetech (Jun 24, 2010)

The marks on our stage
the stage has a semi gloss black finish

center/plaster line cross notch 
quarter line notch 
acoustical shell center points


----------



## noozer42 (Jun 24, 2010)

The theater I've recently spent most of my time in has a similar system to the metal rods. Fairly small, flat-head silver nails have been laid out in a grid from proscenium DSC, quarter, eighth, etc. to the back wall. Unless you're looking for them, they're completely unnoticeable, but once you know about them it's easy to see exactly where you are in the grid. Also, I've always found it's best to have a set of obvious markings, preferably out of sight of the audience but easily seen by anyone on stage even in low light, along the front edge of the stage and the back wall for theater newbies, traveling shows, dance shows, etc.

I really like the idea of the grooves filled with plexiglass...

Peace,

-B


----------



## zuixro (Jun 26, 2010)

We end up painting our stage 5-7 times per year, so we don't have any permanent markings. We do have small marks on the walls that we use to line up the chalk line. We end up doing that for just about every show. It gets painted over or mopped up before the show opens though.


----------



## Ryan5443 (Jan 13, 2011)

ajb said:


> What kind of surface do/will you have? Will it be painted ever/often?
> 
> I would avoid cutting a groove in the stage, generally, but what you can do is drill a hole and insert a piece of steel rod, then you can use a magnet to locate your marks even if they've been painted over.




We use neodymium magnets because there strong (just make sure you don't put a presentation laptop on top of one)


----------



## ptero (Jan 13, 2011)

The top layer of our stage floor is 4x8 sheet stock - plyron now. It's laid so there is a Centerline seam and a Proscenium Line seam. That provides a CL/PL intersection plus the two main lines. Anything else is spiked based on per show needs.

Then we have LEDs along the edge buried in the pit skirt for actors. We will do foot numbers across the edge if there is dancing and spacing that requires it.


----------



## nd925a (Jan 13, 2011)

ptero said:


> The top layer of our stage floor is al 4x8 sheet stock - plyron now. It's laid so there is a Centerline seam and a Proscenium Line seam. That provides a CL/PL intersection plus the two main lines. Anything else is spiked based on per show needs.


 
This is the way our stage is set up now at my HS, so similar applications to the OP. It works well enough for us.


----------



## rochem (Jan 14, 2011)

jcfalc01 said:


> We typically use spike tape but we seem to have to respike often; so a slightly more permanent solution is what we are thinking.



It may have just been coincidence, but I've noticed that spike tape seems to come up more quickly on hardwood flooring. Try laying down a larger piece of clear tape, such as packing tape, on top of the spike tape, and the tape will stay in place much better.

For musicals and dance shows, there's usually numbers painted on the deck at the downstage edge, starting with 0 at center and moving out at 2' intervals. For longer runs or more involved shows, I'm a fan of recessing LEDs into the deck to correspond with these numbers, facing upstage. This also serves to mark the downstage edge of the stage so people don't accidentally walk into the pit during a blackout. If you have access to the underside of your stage, you could probably set up the LEDs so you can pull them down when the stage is being painted, then put them back up after everything's dry.


----------



## Grog12 (Jan 14, 2011)

Apparenlty in Belgium (though I may have the wrong country) its standard practice to put an brass nail in at exactly CL/PL.

Also rochem be careful with the clear tape when working with ballet and even modern dancers. Packing tape creates a slick spot on the stage that most dancers hate.


----------



## Chris15 (Jan 14, 2011)

Grog12 said:


> Packing tape creates a slick spot on the stage that most dancers hate.


 
Not to even start on what their insurers might think also...


----------



## metti (Jan 15, 2011)

Footer said:


> My only real trick is to drive a nail USC and cut a small notch DSC. Put the chalkline on the nail, put the other end in the notch, snap, and you are good to go.


 
This is a favorite of mine as well. As someone who doesn't really do any scenic work, I mostly care about the SL so this is really helpful for me when theatres have done it as long as they have done it accurately.


----------



## kicknargel (Jan 18, 2011)

Grog12 said:


> Also rochem be careful with the clear tape when working with ballet and even modern dancers. Packing tape creates a slick spot on the stage that most dancers hate.


 
Best to use clear vinyl tape from a theatrical supply.


----------

